# Can they do this? BSC Police running plates.



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Yesterday I was driving out of the Bridgewater State College Parking lot and of course I had my scanner on. 
And I hear them run the plate of the guy in front of me.

now mind you they didnt pull him over? ? ?
They just ran his plate ? 

I was P*ssed.

Can they just do this ? 

If they did it to him they can do it to me or whoever they want ?
Please let me know. 
The licence came back Active and they also gave out the guys name, address and they said nothing came back in the KQ. 
I was just amazed that they ran his plate without his knowledge.
Please let me know if this is legal and is it done often ? 

Greg


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

Although it may seem somewhat disconcerting, police can and do run registrations ALL the time. The Supreme Court has confirmed that police are legally empowered to do this, and that it really doesn't constitute an invasion into one's privacy. Often it is a way for an officer to occupy him or herself, but more importantly it is an invaluable tool that allows an officer to see if a vehicle is stolen or if the owner is wanted. Hope this helps...be safe


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

Commonwealth V. Starr is the case that gave the police the authority to run plates. Now REP on them. It was an 04 case. Very interesting....


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

I hear it all the time in certain areas. Nothing majorusally,but a laundry list of other things sometimes these people find there plates have been siezed sometime during the night.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

This is most often done via a cruiser's laptop. I run just about every car I see while on patrol. There's no expectation of privacy with a license plate.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

GMACK24,

It is perfectly legal for officers to query a plate and receive the owner information, regardless of whether people in scanner land like it or not. As stated previously there are advantages such as finding out if the vehicle or plates is stolen,the registration status ,if the owner of the vehicle is wanted, suspended/revoked license, etc...

Officers are doing more than occupying themselves. There are numerous reasons a registration may be queried randomly including an observed violation, suspicious vehicle, etc... Check out the sites below, it may clear up some questions you may have about this and other topics.

http://www.commonwealthpolice.net/ - CPS - Has alot of case law on their site

http://www.holdenpd.com/case.html - Holden PD has some good basic info and references to cases.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

In the Commonwealth, the registration plate is the property of the Registry of Motor Vehicles and not of the registered owner. Therefore, there is no reasonable expectation of privacy and random queries are permissible.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

This is done on a daily basis, it's just one way we catch the bad guys. I do not think that you will ever see the state change this either, they would loose way too much money by taking the ability to run plates away from the officers.

On an average I would say that we arrest / summons anywhere between 20 to 35 people a week because of information obtained via the cruiser laptop or calling in registrations to dispatch. Those numbers are on the low side.

As mentioned above when a plate is run (via the laptop) the officer gets a return display indicates the following:

License information and status of the driver, any license restrictions.
Registration information and status of the vehicle including inspection sticker status.
Criminal history (indicating the number of entires on the BOP)
Warrant information
Query information (what departments recently ran the plates in past 30 days)

Other screens will provide you with the drivers history etc... (good for those "I have never got a ticket" statements)

We had one last night, run the plate and the registered owner came back suspended. We also saw that NAPD recently quired the plate, a call to them revealed that the driver we had was just arrested and bailed out from their department for suspended license. Needless to say the clerk magistrate held him the second time he was cuffed :wink:

We have guys that will sit on a busy stretch of road and just run plates non-stop looking for warrant arrest. It's an invaluable tool for a proactive officer. We are in the business of catching bad guys and this is just one way to do it. If you all legal and no warrants etc.. this should not worry you we are looking for law breakers.

Officers have been running plates for years, granted they used to have to call in every plate to dispatch but this capability has been around for a long time, it's just faster and more detailed these days.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

Public information...I used to do this with my MDT...drive along and run plates...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

From what I have read on here, cops run the plates while driving along in traffic with the other M/V in front of them. Now I have heard some of the same people on this thread talk about people on cell phones being distracted or eating while driving. Whats the difference if the cop takes their eyes off the road to tap in the license plate on the MDT or if a civilan is talking on the cell phone / eating etc....? Same end result, sometimes. CRASH!

I am not a big fan of the "Big Brother" attitude, running plates out of sheer boredom. While we do not have the cruiser computers where we work, I don't want to bother the dispatcher endlessly while fishing for bad guys. If I see some suspicious activity or people acting hinky in a M/V I will run the plate. Other than that, I will leave my car and catch a bad guy on foot. There is plenty of them out there where I work.

Practice what you preach people. If it's good enough to write a ticket for a civilian doing basically the same thing, what makes you better? While I agree that it is a great tool to have, it should only be used certain times, not as a tool to be used out of boredom.


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

Hey, I think should you be happy  , you caught the police taking a proactive approach to law enforcement and maintaining public safety. If you're not doing anything wrong what do you care if the police know who you are/what you're BOP/license status is! If you're really worried about you privacy, apply to the RMV for an untraceable plate and see if they agree with your reasoning :lol:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

Gentlemen neutral corners...and continue any arguing in PM's if you like.

GMack
You don't have to answer me if you don't want to but I have to admit I'm also a little curious why someone would drive around in a CV with flashing blue grill lights, wig-wags, while listening to a scanner tuned into a state college campus police department? Also just to reiterate what has already been posted yes they can do this.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*



Irishpride @ Fri Oct 15 said:


> Gentlemen neutral corners...and continue any arguing in PM's if you like.
> 
> GMack
> You don't have to answer me if you don't want to but I have to admit I'm also a little curious why someone would drive around in a CV with flashing blue grill lights, wig-wags, while listening to a scanner tuned into a state college campus police department? Also just to reiterate what has already been posted yes they can do this.


Yeah I will answer this.
I have a P74 Grandpa Mobile. Crown Vic LX. and a friend did that flashing blue lights in photoshop as a joke. And insofar as the cornermarkers those came standard on all LX models for 1995. It helps you make turns at night. and insofar as the wig wags. They do not exist. I bought this car as an LX and I plan to keep it that way 8) 
And I just have the scanner for fun.
I like to know what is going on in the Bridgewater Raynham area.
*
Now the meat and potato's*
The car in front of me that got ran. .........
He was going 25 as I was. (That is the speed limit)
and I just didn't understand why he querried this guys plate.
The guy was doing nothing wrong.
It was a run of the mill 1990 white mazda. 
The guy looked like he was just coming home from work and thats bout it.
And a little more background about the Bridgewater State College police.
They have to deal with the Commuter Rail Train station that sits on the far end of their campus. The train runs from Bridgewater to Boston several times day and night and 
the only way in and out is via roads that are patroled and owned by Bridgewater State College. So basically we are a slave to their laws / 20 to 25 mph regulations.

Thats about it.

And Thanks for all of the comments. I appreciate the time you all put into your replies.
This definatly helps me understand.

I still dont agree with this particular running of this guys plate but this does give me some more insight as to why it happens.

Thanks !


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

It is only the SJC taking more rights away from the good people of the Commonwealth..... 8)


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*



> Gentlemen neutral corners...and continue any arguing in PM's if you like.
> 
> GMack
> You don't have to answer me if you don't want to but I have to admit I'm also a little curious why someone would drive around in a CV with flashing blue grill lights, wig-wags, while listening to a scanner tuned into a state college campus police department? Also just to reiterate what has already been posted yes they can do this.


Not to be off topic, but Mr. Moderator what's up w/the neutral corners, there is an active and lively discussion about a topic that concerns cops and citizens alike.

My goodness a moderator going off topic harassing someone who askes a question about his car etc, nothing to do with the topic?

Posted Fri 15 Oct, 2004 12:05:

An interesting note on BSC, I may or may not know some of the cops there, and suposedly they are sworn in as Town Specials, so they may do various types of enforcement out of the confines of the campus, however it seems that none of the newer guys have ever been sworn in.

any BSC guys here......... is this true, seems like a major liability and a serious restraint on your ability to do your jobs.


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

*Keep in mind, the registration and plate to the vehicle is not "your property", it belongs to the State of Massachusetts and is on your vehicle for identification purposes. * :twisted:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

I can't believe this is even a disscussion.....we have the right to run plates...the information contained within is not confidential....it helps us catch criminals and save time on stops....what's the problem?


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

I agree. I'm surprised the question came from someone pro-law enforcement.

I imagine you would feel differently if your car was stolen, then recovered the next day...thief intact, because a cop ran your plate and found it to be stolen.


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

Understandably... as a police officer you do have the right to run the plates.. without a doubt.. this has always been a heated debate because it does sit on the fine line of privacy, i.e. Yes.. "Why is my info being run when I did nothing wrong.." Well, very easy, making sure the bad guys aren't on the street.

However, knowing the system and knowing the legal side of it, I believe everytime your plate is run, it is flagged in the registry. Just recently, I went for employment and an RMV check was done on myself. I had my plate run by towns that I was just passing through. So of course, I was questioned as to why my plates were ran. Couldn't tell you. Needless to say, because I couldn't give an answer, those runs were negative to me. Sooooo I think we all need to realize that it is in the best interests of society to ensure the bad guys aren't driving around out there.. however, it must be used with discretion because believe it or not, everytime you run a plate, that plate is marked by the dept and the officer who ran it


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

MiamiVice

The new F/T BSC cops have been sworn in as Town Specials / lots of off campus incidents with all the local bars and tons of Bridgewater details. No Plymouth County powers (except command staff) so Town Special covers the off campus stuff.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*

Could have been something leget, something you didn't know at the time.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*



Ranger2 @ Fri Oct 15 said:


> Sooooo I think we all need to realize that it is in the best interests of society to ensure the bad guys aren't driving around out there.. however, it must be used with discretion because believe it or not, everytime you run a plate, that plate is marked by the dept and the officer who ran it


That's also another tip off if the vehicle is suspicious. If I run a plate and see it's recently been run I usually always check to see who ran it. Most of the time it is nothing, maybe a surrounding town doing the same as me but sometimes you get a plate that has been ran 20 plus times. It's a little indication that they have caught the eye of fellow officers for one reason or another and may be worth keeping an eye on.

I'm not sure how to do it via the laptop but I know at the station you can enter the reason for the query such as (abandoned, towed, etc...) by entering Q2 T## and in the SOS screen it gives you the tow options like 01 = repossessed 02 = abandoned etc.. those are not the actual numbers but something similar to that. It's called the tow file and is really only used if the vehicle is removed from the roadway.

You can also enter info even if you don't tow the vehicle, if you run a Q2 enter the plate etc... then tab down ro SERIAL for where the gun info would go, you can type in what you want for instance "parked at the high school" or "involved in hit and run". Again I do not know how to do that via the laptop but it can be done via the station TT. I only do that if I have a good reason to alert other PD's as to the vehicles activity. such as 94 arrest etc...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*



Ranger2 @ Fri 15 Oct said:


> It is only the SJC taking more rights away from the good people of the Commonwealth..... 8)


I will be the first one to admit that I am not a fan of the SJC. There is something about a few_* appointed *_judges who fell that it is their duty to *make *law and not interpret it as they were appointed to do. Now, the good people of the commonwealth do enjoy many rights, however, driving and operating a MV is not one of them. It is strictly a privelege and not someone's god given inalienable right. Something tells me that Ranger2 and his ACLU, Kerry/Edwards pals will be the first ones to scream holy hell if some dirtbag in a stolen MV goes nuts and kills someone. I can see it now: "If the pigs. I mean, Right Wing dirty cops weren't stuffing their faces at Dunkin Donuts, this wouldn't have happened". The requisite discrimination type lawsuits would certainly follow.

Jeez, let the cops do their jobs, the ones who abuse their power will eventually be caught.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I do not agree with HC's assessment that compares cops running plates with lemming cell phone users.

As police, we learn to multi-task while operating a vehicle. When following a scumbag who refuses to stop when signalled to do so, we use the radio, siren switch, mirrors and read street signs...all at high speeds.

The lemming does not even use it's mirrors at the recommended period (every 8 seconds: Nat'l Safety Council) They do not spend the hours driving that we do. They do not have the training and experience to have developed the skill needed to learn multi-tasking while driving. 

Yes, most of us can safely run plates, drive, and chew gum at the same time. 8)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*



HousingCop @ Thu Oct 14 said:


> I am not a big fan of the "Big Brother" attitude, running plates out of sheer boredom. While we do not have the cruiser computers where we work, I don't want to bother the dispatcher endlessly while fishing for bad guys. If I see some suspicious activity or people acting hinky in a M/V I will run the plate. Other than that, I will leave my car and catch a bad guy on foot. There is plenty of them out there where I work.
> 
> Practice what you preach people. If it's good enough to write a ticket for a civilian doing basically the same thing, what makes you better? While I agree that it is a great tool to have, it should only be used certain times, not as a tool to be used out of boredom.


It is not out of boredom. Some towns at night are VERY quiet. I think it is a huge tool to have a cop drive through hotel or motel parking lots and run plates. You never know what wackjob is sleeping there.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

It all comes down to this: It's PRO, yes pro, ACTIVE (meaning you're doing something) policing. Period. Yes there are lots of cops that are Pro-Active and there are less cops that are just sitting and waiting, and being lazy.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Right, those are the guys dozing with their 'felony-finder' on...


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

How about the guys that drive around the back lot of the station running plates to see whos car is whos...lol...funny when you run your own plate and find about several recent queries from your own department... :lol: :roll:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Can they do this ? ? ? ? ? Bridgewater State College Po*



michaelbos @ Fri Oct 15 said:


> Could have been something leget, something you didn't know at the time.


This is 100 Percent true and I didn't think about this till it was posted.
Perhaps he had done something the day before, perhaps he had given the cop a dirty look or even given him the finger..... who knows ? ?

But this was a great discussion and I appreciate more fully the reasons behind the plate check. I never realized what an invaluable tool it is for those of you who are police officers.

Again I appreciate all of the input.

Thanks !


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Yes, most of us can safely run plates, drive, and chew gum at the same time.


Right on!


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

soxrock75

______________________________________________________________________
I will be the first one to admit that I am not a fan of the SJC. There is something about a few appointed judges who fell that it is their duty to make law and not interpret it as they were appointed to do. Now, the good people of the commonwealth do enjoy many rights, however, driving and operating a MV is not one of them. It is strictly a privelege and not someone's god given inalienable right. Something tells me that Ranger2 and his ACLU, Kerry/Edwards pals will be the first ones to scream holy hell if some dirtbag in a stolen MV goes nuts and kills someone. I can see it now: "If the pigs. I mean, Right Wing dirty cops weren't stuffing their faces at Dunkin Donuts, this wouldn't have happened". The requisite discrimination type lawsuits would certainly follow. 

Jeez, let the cops do their jobs, the ones who abuse their power will eventually be caught. 
______________________________________________________________________

Let me just clarify this. Soxrock, I understand that you are comparing me with the likes of Kerry/Edwards.. not even close. It is an open discussion and we are posting views. I will be the first to let you know, I am an attorney in the commonwealth as we as an Aux officer (awaiting full time). I am very pro police and feel the justice system is laxed in many ways. My education and training in the law from both sides gives me a much better understanding of the effect it has upon rights of individuals. The ones who do abuse their power will get caught, I have turned down many a case where an eyebrow has been raised in the arrest. But, since they are criminals, I refuse to take the case. Why... it is my moral and ethical standpoint. I simply made a statement where the SJC taking the rights away from citizens but failing to interpret and set statutory guidelines for the police to follow. If we had them, then half of the problems encountered in court would not exist. The need for Defense attorney's would be minimal. And by the way, Case law (interpretations) are what create new law (Legislation follows case law very closely and sets precedents upon them) judges are credited with the moving hand of bringing our society up to date with the law. The House and Senate need to make sure we have judges that know what they are doing..


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

[*quote="Ranger2 @ Mon October 18, 2004 12:55 pm"]soxrock75

______________________________________________________________________
The House and Senate need to make sure we have judges that know what they are doing..[/quote*]

Not an easy task.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

I remember being pulled over in Gardner with my brother's car, his license was suspended, and I looked a bit like him, so when the officer approached the vehicle, I just happened to say "well I'll get the reg. out of the glove box, but he asked, have you got a license? Of course my 11 was active, neg 14, a step 9 driver, so he said, the owner of the car was suspended, and he thought I was him. 
Here is a case where a simple error could occur, but no big problem, I was on my way in no time.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I don't remember any specific course at the academy that taught me to juggle the duties of stuffing my face with a jelly donut, drink an iced coffee (regular 2 sugs please) looking down and tapping on a tiny laptop keyboard that's bolted in between the seats, all while using the gas, break, siren, lights and checking my mirrors every 8 seconds.

Must have been out sick that week, or better yet, it's not taught. When was the last time we saw 2 cops slam into each other at a red light during a high speed chase? Happens all the time but is anyone issued a cite? No way. Somebody blew the light. The intersection did not have 2 green lights on opposite sides of traffic. 

Call it what you will, it's still impeded operation. Some guys on here will give cites for it if they witness it and go back into their cars and do the exact same thing they just gave the cite for. It's called being a hypocrite. While I am not a C.90 meter maid, I don't have cite books. Don't need them for the type of work we do in the bricks anyway. 


Getting back on topic, fishing is one thing but as GMack said, the car was driving safely, obeying all traffic laws and the guy was run. If the guy did something shady the day before why wasn't the plate run then? Some may call it pro-active LE work, I would call it sheer boredom. If the guy was in any way suspicious, wouldn't you think GMack would have said something in his original post?

Hey, some towns are boring at night, I think some of you may have known that before you got the job. I just think that indiscriminantly running plates is wrong unless you have the justification to back it up. 90% of the cars I see out on the streets have at least one thing wrong, from broken tail lights to no bulb above the rear plate or no front plate etc.... At least be articulate in your facts before you run a plate through the DMV. No fishing for me, thank you.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

"Getting back on topic, fishing is one thing but as GMack said, the car was driving safely, obeying all traffic laws and the guy was run. If the guy did something shady the day before why wasn't the plate run then? "


The license plate is the property of the state and it has been established by case law it is perfectly legal to run it through the registry computer.(whether via MDT or radio) If you have nothing to hide why be, so are you concerned that the police run your plate? 


as a side note....if the Registered owner comes up suspended and (let's jsut say) its a young female, and the operator is an older male...that would not justify a stop............so again..........why so much concern???????????


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

How many times have you all run a plate that appeared expired, turns out it is, and there's like 6 recent queries from other departments, but no one's done anything about it? t:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

:dito: Gig 'em baby..

ROBOCOP1982, I agree 100%.. if you have nothing to hide then whats the problem? It's not like I'm going to run your plate and find out how much you have in your checking account Or the last time you bought a gallon of milk.. I'm cleary checking it for status of the registration, sticker and license of the operator.... 

There are so many people that do not realize how many "shitbirds" are found through this method. Running that plate may help us catch a wanted child rapist or whatnot.. If you have nothing to hide, then don't drive... I've done some of my best work based off off running a plate or pulling them over for an OLD sticker (or even just a plate light out) to discover their license is suspended.. 0 or have a warrant :twisted:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Reno-how about the m/v getting away from the PO, lost in traffic, getting a call, RMV running real slow, end of shift, etc.-etc.-etc. I put these in my little log book denoting when &amp; where seen. I'll see 'em again...... 8)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't recall any specific courses regarding 'multi-tasking' either. Most cops learn by patrolling: the academy gives you the tools to do the job...time on the road teaches you to use them.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Plain View with no expectation of privacy.. I can run any plate I see and I do not have to explain my actions.

Housing Cop, I have found I can talk on my cell phone, use the cruiser police radio, operate my cruiser lap top and drink my small regular all while driving. How can I, along with my brothers/sisters, manage this while most civilians can't drive and breath??? Simple, we are professionals.......

Ranger 2 words, tin + foil.....

40thMPOC is right. You'll see this alot "Leaps is unavailable"... You run a plate, it takes 5-6 minutes to come back, you either lost the car or it wasn't worthy of a stop at that time or parked and gets filed in the "get him later"..


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

GMACK24 @ Thu 14 Oct said:


> Yesterday I was driving out of the Bridgewater State College Parking lot and of course I had my scanner on.
> And I hear them run the plate of the guy in front of me. now mind you they didnt pull him over? ? ? They just ran his plate? I was P*ssed. Can they just do this ?


Yes they may, and as you heard, yes they do run plates 'on-the-fly'. There is *no* reasonable expectation of privacy for a motor vehicle on a public way.

If you attending the college I work for, you would here pretty much the same thing going on. It's called PRO-ACTIVE POLICE WORK.

Work safe.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I do a Q2 ONE every couple of weeks for a laugh. The chief of E.B'water ran my plate the other morning sitting at the lights in the center. Doesn't bother me in the least.
:wink:


----------



## patrolman244 (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, Listen to some of you guys....mostly sparkys and wanna be's...maybe a couple of real cops, but read some of the questions and replys...when i joined this site i thought it was for COPS not no life wanna be's....


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

How long have you been a cop? :L: Kinda of a bold statement for not knowing who anyone is posting on this site


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

patrolman244 @ Fri Oct 22 said:


> Wow, Listen to some of you guys....mostly sparkys and wanna be's...maybe a couple of real cops, but read some of the questions and replys...when i joined this site i thought it was for COPS not no life wanna be's....


Everyone always seems to miss this in the reg agreement.

"MassCops Message Board Registration Agreement Terms
MassCops is a law enforcement message board intended for sworn and civilian law enforcement officials and those interested in pursuing a career in law enforcement. "

With that said this thread has been asked and answered.


----------

